# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC hors-série n°26 : jouer en famille de 7 à 1337 ans

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour réagir aux articles du hors-série 26 de Canard PC.

----------


## Zodex

Sortir pendant qu'il fait beau dehors? Cet homme est fou. Le monde est fou. La question a peut-être déjà été posée, mais y aura-t-il une formule pour acheter les H.S. sur canardpc.com, comme les mags "normaux", pour les abonnés? En d'autres termes les H.S. seront-ils disponibles en démat'?

----------


## BobQuiTue

C'est normal qu'il ne soit pas dispo encore sur la boutique de presse non-stop ? Nan parce que dans ma bourgade très reculée ça se trouve pas chez le marchand de presse  :haha:

----------


## gros_bidule

Ouais, need canard.

----------


## Izual

C'est bon, il est dispo.  ::lol::

----------


## Sylla

C'est trop tôt pour bébé, mais si jamais j'arrive à convertir madame ça sera déjà.....une belle victoire de Canard...PC !

----------


## ritalos

bonjour à tous , le mag est-il dispo en version numerique également ?, venant de m'abonner pour 1 ans en version papier  ::):  je demande à signer aussi pour les hors séries en mode abo? vous en pensez quoi les canards ?!
(j'imagine la difficulté de prévoir un hors serie, si il sortent de manière aléatoires.) 
je veux ne rien rater de tout ce qui sort de chez canard pc :D! ("la balungua est au fond de moi !)

----------


## Izual

> bonjour à tous , le mag est-il dispo en version numerique également ?, venant de m'abonner pour 1 ans en version papier  je demande à signer aussi pour les hors séries en mode abo? vous en pensez quoi les canards ?!
> (j'imagine la difficulté de prévoir un hors serie, si il sortent de manière aléatoires.) 
> je veux ne rien rater de tout ce qui sort de chez canard pc :D! ("la balungua est au fond de moi !)


Hélas ce n'est pas possible, précisément parce qu'ils ne sont pas prévus d'année en année.

----------


## Sylla

Et une option dans l'abonnement qui ferait que à chaque HS qui est fait, hop il arrive dans notre BAL pendant qu'on est prélevé automatiquement par machin SEPA ou un truc comme ça. 

Y a pas moyen?

On est exigeant, mais fallait pas nous habituer, c'est votre faute  :;):

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Même question que Sylla avec le site internet canardpc.com  ::rolleyes::

----------


## guicres

Quelques imprécisions dans l'explication pour créer un serveur Minecraft:
"Ouvrez le fichier server.jar": Il serait bon de préciser qu'il faut avoir installé java...
"entrez «localhost» en adresse": Je n'ai pas testé parce que je n'ai pas le jeu, mais quelque chose me dit que ça ne marche que si le client tourne sur la même machine que le serveur. (si quelqu'un peut confirmer)
Si je ne me trompe pas, ça promet pas mal de prises de tête :-(

À part ça j'aurais bien aimé une rubrique consacrée aux contrôleurs adaptés aux petites mimines. Pour la prochaine fois?

----------


## vplana

Je trouve cette initiative formidable. Abonné fidèle et jeune papa depuis 4 ans, je me demandais justement il y a quelques semaines si une rubrique "enfant" ne pouvait pas être ajoutée au magazine. Où tout du moins, une petite mention à côté du test qui indiquerait si le jeu est particulièrement adapté à un jeune public (direction artistique, thème adapté, valeurs positives mises en avant, simplicité de prise en main, etc...).
Pour intéressante qu'elle soit, la lecture du hors-série "jouer en famille" ne répond que partiellement à mes questions. De nombreux jeux consoles sont présentés et bien peu de jeux PC. Je vous propose donc dans cette discussion d'étendre les réflexions du hors-série et de partager vos avis de jeunes parents sur les jeux PC qui vous ont semblés particulièrement réussit et qui ont été appréciés par votre progéniture. L'idée est bien sûr d'aller au-delà du simple classement PEGI et de développer un peu.
Que pensez-vous par exemple de jeux tels que "Ori and the Blind Forest", "Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons" ou RiME (liste non limitative) ? Merci pour vos avis éclairés.

----------


## Max_well

> Quelques imprécisions dans l'explication pour créer un serveur Minecraft:
> "Ouvrez le fichier server.jar": Il serait bon de préciser qu'il faut avoir installé java...


Je peux me tromper, mais il me semble que tous les windows depuis XP embarque un jre Java.
Sur les autres OS, il y a de meilleures manières de créer un serveur minecraft (mais c'est plus compliqué)




> "entrez «localhost» en adresse": Je n'ai pas testé parce que je n'ai pas le jeu, mais quelque chose me dit que ça ne marche que si le client tourne sur la même machine que le serveur. (si quelqu'un peut confirmer)


Oui, localhost est un alias pour la machine locale.
Mais, en même temps, pour quelqu'un qui désire aller plus loin que la machine locale, il vaudra mieux se documenter un peu.

----------


## guicres

> Je peux me tromper, mais il me semble que tous les windows depuis XP embarque un jre Java.
> Sur les autres OS, il y a de meilleures manières de créer un serveur minecraft (mais c'est plus compliqué)


Sur mon Windows 10 en tout cas ça n'a pas marché.





> pour quelqu'un qui désire aller plus loin que la machine locale, il vaudra mieux se documenter un peu.


L'article parle bien de se connecter au serveur depuis toutes les machines du réseau local (je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt sinon)

Au bout du compte, oui: il faut chercher ailleurs, donc l'article ne sert pas à grand-chose (à part à faire perdre du temps avant de le comprendre) :-/

----------


## vplana

Je réponds à mon propre message.
Après quelques recherches, j'ai acheté "Chariot". Un petit jeu de plateforme coopératif à deux personnes. Idéal donc pour jouer avec sa louloute et l'initier en douceur aux jeux vidéo : joli décor, progression dans les niveaux basé sur l’entraide, sujet grave traité avec humour, résolution d'énigme basée sur la physique. Un sans faute selon moi.
Des avis ?

----------


## Hochmeister

Salut.

Tiens je vais en acheter deux, un pour moi et un pour mon taf' en protection de l'enfance. Tous mes éducateurs sont pas très "jeu vidéo", ça donnera un peu de base pour échanger avec les mineurs et leurs parents autour de ça !

Thanks !

----------


## Cannes

Super le mag ! Par contre, petite question : 
J'aimerais créer un serveur Minecraft pour moi et mes petits cousins qui ont entre 7 et 12 ans sauf que j'ai un petit problème :
Le fichier .jar pour moi..devient un fichier .zip :l Que faire?

----------


## Corpuscule

> Même question que Sylla avec le site internet canardpc.com


Idem, je l'ai acheté 2 fois pour une sombre histoire de gourde qui s'est vidée dans un sac à dos, mais j'aimerais vraiment avoir accès aux articles en ligne.

----------


## Kalimmba

Je viens d'apprendre l'existence de ce HS
M'en vais l'acheter de ce pas

Edit
Apres avoir visité 5 presses, RIEN ! 
Du coup je viens de le commander.
Par contre, pas content de ne pas l'avoir appris plus tôt.
Est ce que quelqu'un a vu l'annonce sur la version web du magazine ?

----------


## CzB

Introuvable en boutique presse depuis août et on ne peut plus le commander  ::(: 
Si quelqu'un l'a aperçu en boutique dans le 68 par hasard, je suis preneur de l'info !

----------


## znokiss

Je suis dans le 68 et je ne le trouve nulle part moi non plus.

----------


## Flad

Je suis dans le 67 et j'en ai 1 à la maison :-)

----------

